# So uhh... whats it like being a Medic in the Canadian Army



## wookeh (16 Feb 2005)

Well, the thread title says it all i guess, what is it like being a Medic in the Canadian Army,
I am currently a Medic in the New Zealand army, and have looked into in the future attempting to change over to the Canadian Army, supposidly it would take an incredibly long time, but I would like to find about what its like in this trade in your Army.


----------



## old medic (17 Feb 2005)

Are you Reg or Reserve with RNZAMC ?
Is it safe to assume your asking about Canadian Reg Force?


----------



## wookeh (18 Feb 2005)

Regular Force, 

Im full time army


----------



## Armymedic (19 Feb 2005)

Sorry I am currently deployed to Afghanistan, and we have dial up speed internet here and its slow (no spell check here)....

Check the recruiting sites to see about our job discription etc, and if you got a specific questions as to the training or work schedule, I can answer them all for you. I wish I had the time right now to explain it all right now, but my internet time is limited.

I can tell you depending on the base, brigade, or unit you are in, your everyday job discription can vary. My experience is in firstline support to the army, with some exposure to the Air Force.


----------



## 043 (24 Feb 2005)

Cough, sniff, sore throat!


----------



## Future Prodigy (26 Jul 2008)

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> Sorry I am currently deployed to Afghanistan, and we have dial up speed internet here and its slow (no spell check here)....
> 
> Check the recruiting sites to see about our job discription etc, and if you got a specific questions as to the training or work schedule, I can answer them all for you. I wish I had the time right now to explain it all right now, but my internet time is limited.
> 
> I can tell you depending on the base, brigade, or unit you are in, your everyday job discription can vary. My experience is in firstline support to the army, with some exposure to the Air Force.



I know this is a old thread but it is pertinent to my question. What are the different bases, brigades and units.. and more importantly, how do their functions differ - you mentioned you could tell your day to day job description based on this.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Jul 2008)

Future Prodigy said:
			
		

> I know this is a old thread but it is pertinent to my question.



Why are you resurrecting a three year old thread when you are already asking similiar questions in several other current threads some of which you started?

Why did you join medical - especially those of you who are med techs?

Do med techs complete SQ?

Question about joining as a Medic

Career progression in med tech trade


----------

